# Man gets hit by runaway tire?



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

A guy is pumping gas and out of nowhere a tire runs over him going very fast. Caught by the gas station security camera. A must see because I don't think this would ever happen twice.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

That's so random!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Judas Priest! A strike on the first roll!


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

That looked like it hurt.


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

ouch!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn!Where the hell did A huge tire like that come from at high speeds?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

it looks like a dual tire that probably flew off an 18 wheeler on a highway nearby.


----------



## splewis1977 (Oct 19, 2004)

Not only do they charge a fortune for gas, but now they get to throw tires at you while you pump the gas. Whats next rectal exams


----------



## NFAfan (May 10, 2006)

94c said:


> it looks like a dual tire that probably flew off an 18 wheeler on a highway nearby.


Looks more like a slck or 70 series tire off a car, looks too short in height and a bit too wide on the tread for a truck tire.

A friend and coworker was driving on 128 several years ago and a loose truck dual wheel and tire bounced across the median from the opposite direction and totalled his pickup and damaged a couple of other cars behind him. It was airborne and came down on the cab at the left rear post and drivers window/door and stoved in the bed a good two feet its entire length then hit two or three cars behind him. It was a full size Chevy pickup and looked like it had been Tboned by a truck not just a wheel and tire. He's lucky to be alive. If it hit one foot forward it most likey would have killed him.
No truck ever stopped or reported it.....someone arrived somewhere with either 9 or 17 wheels.


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

That guy will pay the extra 5 cents a gallon for full service so he never has to exit the car again.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Along the same lines, when I was in NJ a guy got killed on RT 22 in Greenbrook. A recap came apart and bascially took this guys head off as he was walking. The trucker didn't even realize that it happened...it took some motorists a good long while to get the guy to stop.
I remember this, there was blood everywhere!


----------

